# Martin Kennedy Update 07/06/2019



## cagey (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...r-illegal-wildlife-trade-20190607-p51vlj.html


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 7, 2019)

.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ha what a joke, courts don't give a sh17 about reptiles


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 8, 2019)

The whole thing was strange the way it dragged on, maybe he was providing assistance to nab other smugglers. Hopefully he spent all his ill gotten gains on legal costs.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 8, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> The whole thing was strange the way it dragged on, maybe he was providing assistance to nab other smugglers. Hopefully he spent all his ill gotten gains on legal costs.



Thats a fair point YT. Been a few caught over the past few months.


----------



## Tom Kennedy (Jun 11, 2019)

Paid for under the salary cap


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 11, 2019)

Interesting. But there is one comment from the judge deserving of further comment...

"Those who consider engaging in such conduct should be deterred from taking the risk, which has the potential to cause substantial and permanent harm to ecosystems in Australia and overseas," the judge said.

I'm not sure how this can be taken seriously when NSW and Queensland have land clearing and environmental destruction rates second only to those occurring in the Amazon rainforest at this time, that is, the SECOND WORST IN THE WORLD. Not for a moment condoning what Marty did, but to suggest that this stuff is anywhere near as damaging as the "lawful" destruction of habitat going on in this country is simply ludicrous.

Jamie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 11, 2019)

pythoninfinite said:


> Interesting. But there is one comment from the judge deserving of further comment...
> 
> "Those who consider engaging in such conduct should be deterred from taking the risk, which has the potential to cause substantial and permanent harm to ecosystems in Australia and overseas," the judge said.
> 
> ...


Well it depends which way you look at it... Yes land clearing and habitat destruction is a huge problem in this country. It can annihilate entire local populations. But if an exotic disease was introduced into the country then it could wipe out everything country wide in a relatively short period of time... and there's the point that the government doesn't make any money from the efforts of solo blokes like Kennedy. Smoking kills how many people annually?? Poker machines and gambling destroy how many homes/lives Yet they're the governments greatest cash cows so they'll never be abolished... just like land clearing and habitat destruction.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 11, 2019)

pythoninfinite said:


> Interesting. But there is one comment from the judge deserving of further comment...
> 
> "Those who consider engaging in such conduct should be deterred from taking the risk, which has the potential to cause substantial and permanent harm to ecosystems in Australia and overseas," the judge said.
> 
> ...


I'm quite surprised the judge said this as I didn't think they had a clue about ecosystems. My apologies to the judge


----------

